# 1d Mark II N vs 50d



## jcns (Jan 19, 2012)

Currently, I own a 50d and I want a sensor with less noise (specially for night time shooting)
I found a 1d Mark II N. I know it's NOT a full frame sensor. 
How does this sensor compare to the 50d?
Should I consider a 5d classic instead?
Have read reviews but I want real world life experience feedback.
Any and all feedback appreciated.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 19, 2012)

Real world? Close enough.. I owned a 1d ii (not the N but regular mk.ii)) before I owned a 5D. Night and day difference. The 5D IQ is so much better.


----------



## KurtStevens (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 5dc and I love it for what it does. I'd love a mark2 but the 5d suits me fine for my needs (weddings portraits night shots stars ect ect.) You won't regret it.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 20, 2012)

5DC rocks for IQ in low light. Haven't used a 1DIIN, but have heard some grumbles about it.


----------



## sjp010 (Jan 20, 2012)

I recently purchased a 5D classic after using a 40D for a few years. The 5D's improvement in IQ vs. the 40D is larger than I expected it to be. I'm a "value" shooter - don't have a ton of money to throw at photography. For someone in a similar situation, I believe there is no better camera value right now than a used 5D unless you absolutely need blazing speed.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 20, 2012)

sjp010 said:


> For someone in a similar situation, I believe there is no better camera value right now than a used 5D unless you absolutely need blazing speed.



Totally agree - I bought a 5Dc to go with my 50D - and ended up the the 50D as the backup body. The 5D is about 1 stop faster than the 50D with the IQ much better.

I feel the best 'budget' pro kit might be:

5Dc
17-40L
70-200 f/4 (non IS)
50 f/1.4

That would produce very impressive images easily to 16x10 or A3 which even the 'top budget' would struggle to beat in normal circumstances.


----------

